# Houge Extreme G10 Grips On Ruger P94



## jdp83 (Jun 28, 2012)

first post.yes... I spelled HOGUE wrong oops! Just wanted to show of the new grips.... man they feel great! 9mm btw.
















sorry only have a crappy camera phone.


----------



## jdp83 (Jun 28, 2012)

wow no love?


----------

